# Last TV show you watched that you would rather your mates not know about



## FAST6191 (Apr 23, 2017)

As ever I am going for those pretty self explanatory titles. Never the less list some shows you watch or watched that you don't feel especially compelled to share with them. This being the temporary and anonymous internet though you can share here.

Myself. I have a problem. My problem is medical shows. I have categorically no desire to be a medic, and apparently the general lack of empathy thing means they don't want me either. Still I find myself oddly drawn to American medical TV shows and watch loads of them, and usually give most of the new ones a try.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh, yes, this gonna be gud! *grabs popcorn* *watches thread*

and it's probably one of those ecchi anime I watched not long ago.


----------



## Darkshadow1997 (Apr 23, 2017)

For Me Pretty Much Girlie Shows Such As Barbie,Winx Club And My Little Pony Despite Being Twenty.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't watch much TV anymore, but in the past I had a thing for losing my time with that recycled BS called Mayday/ACI, and I think my feelings towards that pretty much match the title of the thread.


----------



## Pakhitew-Island (Apr 23, 2017)

The MLP Abridged Series on Youtube called Friendship is Witchcraft.

Actually, I'd easily tell a few of them, but not all of them.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 23, 2017)

when i was a kid i always watched powerpuff girls, because its very cool, who didn't watched it before? XD


----------



## Pakhitew-Island (Apr 23, 2017)

I thought PPG was that one show everyone would watch.

Like Totally Spies.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 23, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> when i was a kid i always watched powerpuff girls, because its very cool, who didn't watched it before? XD


So does that mean you also watched sailor moon as well?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 23, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So does that mean you also watched sailor moon as well?


Actually that was a very entertaining show. Specially R and S. 
I remember I was a fan of that back in the early 90s.
I wanted to watch Crystal, but I kind of felt it way too cringy tbh.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 23, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Actually that was a very entertaining show. Specially R and S.
> I remember I was a fan of that back in the early 90s.
> I wanted to watch Crystal, but I kind of felt it way too cringy tbh.


Hey, is fine, i got nothing against guys who wanna watch that show. But when you like me when you got the only younger sister in the house and share a tv with one bedroom and more siblings, you forced to watch somethings you may not expect to wanna see or like.

Is the equal to having someone put a tv in a room with nothing to do, you eventually will start watching whatever is on there, like a waiting room at a doctor's office. 

Except i got no shame in what i watch that i wanna hide it from others. I watched high school of the dead and Rosario X Vampire on netflix with my on mom, and yes she liked it.


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Myself. I have a problem. My problem is medical shows. I have categorically no desire to be a medic, and apparently the general lack of empathy thing means they don't want me either. Still I find myself oddly drawn to American medical TV shows and watch loads of them, and usually give most of the new ones a try.


Fictional TV shows (House MD, ER, Grey's Anatomy etc.) or (quasi)documentaries, like "World's goriest unnecessary surgeries" or the like?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 23, 2017)

Fictional. I don't mind the odd episode of Craziest real ER stories at 1am on a Friday night/Saturday morning, mainly as it is the only thing keeping the 90s budget TV editing aesthetic alive, but fictional stuff would be where I find myself.

Gore does not bother me as I had access to woundcare specialist magazines when I was a kid (woundcare itself is pretty gruesome, now imagine a monthly magazine dedicated to impressing specialists in that field) and that left me desensitized to it all, and able to make wicked makeup effects.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 24, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So does that mean you also watched sailor moon as well?


dude, A LOT of guys watched sailor moon at 90s here XD
but i never watched because at my childhood didn't had any channel
dude a lot of guys watched sailor moon in 90's, but i never watched because i was born in 99 xD


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> dude, A LOT of guys watched sailor moon at 90s here XD
> but i never watched because at my childhood didn't had any channel
> dude a lot of guys watched sailor moon in 90's, but i never watched because i was born in 99 xD


I think perhaps they got it later in the USA?
For Latin America it was early 90s, perhaps 1994 IIRC?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 24, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think perhaps they got it later in the USA?
> For Latin America it was early 90s, perhaps 1994 IIRC?


what you mean with "I think perhaps they got it later in the USA"?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> what you mean with "I think perhaps they got it later in the USA"?





BlueFox gui said:


> dude a lot of guys watched sailor moon in 90's, but i never watched _*because i was born in 99*_ xD


That perhaps it is not associated with the 90s so they don't realize you are too young for watching it when it aired?
Of course I don't have a clue when it aired in the USA, so by "I think perhaps they got it later in the USA?" I mean literally "I believe that it is possible this series was aired and became popular in America years later than in Brazil and LA, but I don't know."


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Apr 24, 2017)

Storage Hunters probably

not ashamed of watching it though



smileyhead said:


> Oh, yes, this gonna be gud! *grabs popcorn* *watches thread*
> 
> and it's probably one of those ecchi anime I watched not long ago.




They still air those on Cable Television? *_*


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> They still air those on Cable Television? *_*


oh shit, I didn't know this thread was TV-only.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 24, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> That perhaps it is not associated with the 90s so they don't realize you are too young for watching it when it aired?
> Of course I don't have a clue when it aired in the USA, so by "I think perhaps they got it later in the USA?" I mean literally "I believe that it is possible this series was aired and became popular in America years later than in Brazil and LA, but I don't know."


i think this title is kinda wrong for me because i don't have fear to tell what i watched when i was a kid, since everyone watched it XD


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i think this title is kinda wrong for me because i don't have fear to tell what i watched when i was a kid, since everyone watched it XD


LOL, good point there, still I feel kind of ashamed to say I watched Captain Tsubasa religiously back in ~1992 (a.k.a. Super Campeones, or whatever they called that shiet in Brazil)

PS: And yes, everyone and their dog watched that in Argentina.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 24, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> LOL, good point there, still I feel kind of ashamed to say I watched Captain Tsubasa religiously back in ~1992 (a.k.a. Super Campeones, or whatever they called that shiet in Brazil)
> 
> PS: And yes, everyone and their dog watched that in Argentina.


dude, i don't watched so much "super campeões" but i wouldn't feel ashamed by watched it, its just an soccer anime


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

Incest Ecchi anime.
I still want to throw up tbh. It was awful and disgusting.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 24, 2017)

Basically anything in the realm of reality tv would be my pick


----------



## SWRosetta (Apr 24, 2017)

It's funny that the common reply to this kind of question is a grown man watching some show that mainly has a female audience.

I honestly don't see why would anybody care tbh. 

As for me , the answer is none because i barely watch shows anymore.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2017)

For me the standard reply would be some grown man watching something they find an awfully dumb and stupid show and a waste of time, yet they watch it anyway because... hard to explain. That was what my reply was based on anyway. And that works for my example (Mayday/ACI).


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2017)

Come to think of it, I can't think of a show that I have watched that I wouldn't admit watching. That's not to say I haven't watched some God-awful garbage, just that I don't mind people knowing. Keeping up with the Kardashians? My super sweet sweet 16? Say yes to the dress? "MTV's Next!"? "Date my mom"? Bring it.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of true crime shows, like Deadly Women.  Can't really tell my coworkers I like watching things like that without coming off as creepy.  My friends would probably think I'm psychotic as well.

Oh, and shows like My 300 lb life are fascinating but I would rather not my coworkers know I watch them...


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So does that mean you also watched sailor moon as well?


I used to watch Sailor Moon a lot when I was a kid (but I don't remember anything now)
I also used to watch Zatch Bell and Cardcaptor Sakura


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> I used to watch Sailor Moon a lot when I was a kid (but I don't remember anything now)
> I also used to watch Zatch Bell and Cardcaptor Sakura


I still hold Sakura dear. CLAMP ftw!


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 25, 2017)

Desperate Housewife's. So good. :-)


----------



## Stephano (Apr 25, 2017)

Mickey Mouse Club House.......
I woke up really early and was to lazy to change the channel.


----------

